# Pantech Burst P9070 - Quick Review



## furious_gamer (Feb 24, 2013)

Been using Pantech Burst for past few days, after i sold my dead-old Galaxy SL. The mobile which i got from seller has some issues with display so got it replaced and new one comes with ICS whereas first one comes with GB. So i get to get hands on on these two versions.

First of all, since using SL for good ~2 yrs, the first thing strikes to me when i bought this mobile was, where were you Pantech, all these days? I mean, who in their right mind give you such awesome config for such a sweet price. (Please don't compare MMX,Karbonn).
Ok, let's jump into my mini-review straight away.

*Packaging*
Well it is too simple. Charger cable, with socket extension. So no seperate data cable and charger. No headset(I have too many IEM's so no issues) but still they could have at least provide a headset. Also, providing a screen guard would have been really good at this point because apart from ebay.in, i don't see any other place selling screen guard.(Been using it w/o screen guard, so using it real carefully). I am a little bit disappointed by the package but i can live with that.

*Build Quality*
Still plastic feel like in Samsung, but much better compared to My SL. I used to use iAccy cover for my SL for two reason. One is for safety and another is to cover it's ugly back from my sight. It feels good in hand. Weight is equal as my GSL. L9 weighs a lot lesser compared to this, but you cannot complain, especially at this price point.
The three touch buttons at the bottom of screen is not so responsive. If you use thumb finger, it will be, otherwise you have to press it like a real button. But i am okay with that cause i use my thumb finger all the time. 
Headset port and power button on top, volume at left and mini-USB port at righ hand side. The power button is to tiny it is hard sometimes to lock screen by pressing this button without looking at it. 
So overall i am happy with the Build quality and one cannot expect more from this.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/VFeC0XZl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9gBFQbal.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6SNnxJ6l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/zShWl3Xl.jpg



*Performance*
Well, frankly, it swept my feet of the ground . Installed Temple Run 2, Lets Golf 2 and played it w/o any hiccup. Whatever app i thow it, it runs smoothly. With GB & ICS, i didn't face any lag so far. Also, booting time is much faster at less than a minute. Watching 1080p video also not an issue. I am not so fond of running benchmarks, but i have seen somewhere this mobile equals the score of galaxy note in antutu benchmark.
Even after installing too many apps, i can see around 200-300MB free RAM. 
Overall, Dual Core and 1GB makes you UIX very smooth, w/o installing Project Butter for ICS. 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/g0j5hOgl.jpg



*Audio/Video*
Well audio quality is good if not excellent. I have PMPs for this , but still i will listen songs in this phone. With my Sony IEM, it just delivers decent sound qulity.Default Music Player does really good job.
There is none to complain in Video department. Plays whatever format you throws at. Tried 720p, 1080p and it just ran fine(MX Player).

*Calls/Connectivity*
After all this is a phone and for it's designation, it is doing good job. Picking signals good compard to my GSL. My GSL usually shows 3 bars while i am at home, where as this one picks easy 5 bars all the time.
Call quality is excellent. Been at receiver end and checked the quality. It is more than good. The voice is clear and no echo or whatever(I heard people complain about this in TE). 
Connectivity options are BT, Wifi and it supports 4G . I had a heart attack first time i saw the config of this phone. In india, where 3G is still an oasis for all of us, the offer of 4G @ 8.5k is real steal. 
No need to tell anything about BT, WiFi. They does the job as they claim. Been using 2G so can't comment anything about 3G(neither 4G ).

*Browsing*
Person who browse in 4" LCD screen for last 2 yrs, will really get excited to browse in 4" LED, with better speed(not internet speed) and no hiccups in Chrome, or default browser. Major issue with my GSL was, whenever i open browser, it starts lagging and if i check Task Manager, it eats up good amount of RAM,even if open only one tab. No such probs with Burst.

*Camera*
Well, it is phone camera and it does what other phone's camera does. Yep, 5MP snapper is not what you expect the one from Lumia series. At daylight it is giving decent pictures with good color. It is not so vivid and i like it. But at poor light conditions, it is giving some really noisy, crappy images. After all, it is not camera, so keeping it in mind, it does real decent job.
Video Recording at 720p is OK. it captures audio with decent quality and stores the file in MP4 format. Not a big difference in this department from my GSL.

*Memory*
A whooping 16GB  internal memory at this phone is real catchy. USB transfer speeds are pathetic. Need to wait for long to copy a small 720p video. 
Still 16GB is enough legroom to store 6+hrs of 720p video playback or 6000+ 5MP photos.
Only phone provides 1GB RAM under 9k.  The UIX is snappy, playing game noe becomes fun.(It is always fun, if it is with no hiccup or lag). Almost 200-300MB free at any time. No Task Killer apps needed as of now for me and never used one.

*Battery*
Well, here comes the big important thing. 1650mAh powers this phone. In normal usage(Few calls, txting, 30mins-1hr gaming, 1hr browsing, WiFi on 2 hrs) i am getting 1.5 days of backup and  moderate will give me just a bit short of one day. 

*Conclusion*
It is time to tell Pros and Cons, but i leave it to users. For me, my mind is not picking any Cons apart from somewhat hard-to-press buttons. Everything else is Pros for me and i don't have anything else to compain. It is a WTF must buy phone @ 8.5k but at the loss of warranty, but who cares. 

*Benchmark Results:*
*Nenamark 2: 54.5fps*
*Vellamo HTML 5: 1504
Vellamo Metal : 374*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/XsJukShl.png
Quadrant Standard

*i.imgur.com/SgQRCLZl.png

AnTuTu Benchmark : 

*i.imgur.com/hGlHBbZl.png



*Camera Snaps : * Will post more...


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/JeKl3fbl.jpg



*Games Tested : *
Air Attack HD
Temple Run 2
GTA III

*Difference b/w images taken by Stock Camera App and Camera ICS at same settings*


Spoiler



*Taken using Camera ICS : *
*i.imgur.com/CDioVdP.jpg

*Taken using Stock Camera App:*
*i.imgur.com/sJhj2to.jpg


*UPDATE *: 
Post images taken by default camera app and Camera ICS with same settings.

Added Quadrant and Vellamo Benchmark scores.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 24, 2013)

I planned to review it 
Though will post it in another forum
BTW Good  review and yeah Post Benchmarks scores


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 24, 2013)

^^ Thanks. 
Benchmarks are not going to give you any insight and for me, real world experience > benchmarks. But still would love to try AnTutu sometime.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 25, 2013)

*@furious_gamer*, can you tell me from where did you source the phone form??? If its ok for you to tell. BTW Nice review


----------



## lywyre (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ Ebay Global Easy Buy: Global EasyBuy

Also you can get it from ebay.in for 9.5k


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 25, 2013)

sam9s said:


> *@furious_gamer*, can you tell me from where did you source the phone form??? If its ok for you to tell. BTW Nice review



From HERE

The price they listed is 8.9k, but since i am from same city, i went there personally and reduce the ebay charges+shipping.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 25, 2013)

good review...keep up the good work...


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 25, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> good review...keep up the good work...


Thanks man. 

Anyone else owns Pantech Burst can post the pros and cons here.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 25, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> From HERE
> 
> The price they listed is 8.9k, but since i am from same city, i went there personally and reduce the ebay charges+shipping.



Thanks man, couple of questions, if you can address them ..

1. How do you install ICS, as it comes with GB
2. GPS, very IMP for me. How is the GPS, How much time does it take to lock it, if inside the house. MAPs loading speed etc.
3. Any hangs or restarts till now.
4. Over all smoothness of the phone if loaded with like 15-20 apps running at the background.
5. Touch response. 

Looking for an honest opinion ..

PS :: The cost difference from ebay.in and Global Easy Buy is around 500. GEB is 500 less. What do people suggest.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 25, 2013)

sam9s said:


> Thanks man, couple of questions, if you can address them ..
> 
> 1. How do you install ICS, as it comes with GB
> .


In his case it came preinstalled 
rest questions will be answered by him


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 25, 2013)

sam9s said:


> Thanks man, couple of questions, if you can address them ..
> 
> 1. How do you install ICS, as it comes with GB
> 2. GPS, very IMP for me. How is the GPS, How much time does it take to lock it, if inside the house. MAPs loading speed etc.
> ...


1. Answered by pratyush997 but still, it comes with ICS pre-installed.
2. Lock time is around 10secs and Map loading is based on Internet Speed IINW. It loads quite faster.
3. Nope
4. After loading 8 apps in the background it is still smooth, with 100~200 MB RAM free.
5. Good. No issues so far. 

I don't know about GEB, so can't comment on it.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 25, 2013)

*furious_gamer* thank you for the feedback, so does it seems like a worth product .. ??? I think I might order it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes it is worth every penny you spent. The display is better than Galaxy S Advance. Viewing angle is good. And overall i can play taxing games w/o hiccup. What else do i need?


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 26, 2013)

Its an awesome phone , indeed. Nice review.
I feel like giving up my Atrix 4g and buying this.

I have heard of some battery issues with this phone from my friends. Is it due to the stock Kernel/ROM or it really is a battery-hogging device. ?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice review. One suggestion, don't hide the photos in spoiler.


----------



## diagus (Feb 26, 2013)

furious_gamer
so hardware button issue fully solved
are there lot of at&t bloatwares in it
how do you compare pantech speed compared to l9 optimus l9 you reviewed


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 27, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Its an awesome phone , indeed. Nice review.
> I feel like giving up my Atrix 4g and buying this.
> 
> I have heard of some battery issues with this phone from my friends. Is it due to the stock Kernel/ROM or it really is a battery-hogging device. ?



It is indeed an excellent device. Battery drain is not common issue i guess. It was there but after few charging cycles now it is giving me good 1 day backup in moderate usage.



Tenida said:


> Nice review. One suggestion, don't hide the photos in spoiler.



Some prefer to see photos, some don't. And this is right way to present photo's IMO.



diagus said:


> furious_gamer
> so hardware button issue fully solved
> are there lot of at&t bloatwares in it
> how do you compare pantech speed compared to l9 optimus l9 you reviewed



Hardware button is now very responsive. I peeled of some el-cheapo screenguard and applied new.
Lot of bloatwares and it makes no sense for me.
As good as L9 and apart from that big screen and 8MP camera i didn't feel any difference in the performance.

Benchamark Results added...

GTA III runs w/o any hiccup. Going to try Vice City.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 27, 2013)

Friends, I was about to order Pantech Burst when I came across the below phone and post ...

UMI X2 brings 1080p screen, quad-core CPU for unbelievable Rs 14,000

The phone packs some serious punch with specs, even to compete S4 for that matter ..

*
1.2 Ghz quad-core MediaTek MT6589 processor
PowerVR SGX544 GPU
2GB RAM
32GB internal memory, with microSD card slot for further expansion up to 32GB
5-inch IPS LCD with a resolution of 1920 x 1080 pixels and 441 pixels per inch
Dual-SIM, HSPA on WCDMA, GPRS/EDGE on GSM
Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g with Wi-Fi hotspot
Bluetooth 4.0 with A2DP
GPS with A-GPS
Accelerometer, proximity sensor, ambient light sensor, magnetic sensor
13 megapixel primary camera with LED flash and 3 megapixel front facing cam
*

*i53.tinypic.com/24602e0.jpg

*i56.tinypic.com/o5oqxg.jpg

*Price 14000/- free shipping to INDIA*

What do we say here ...


----------



## Tenida (Feb 27, 2013)

^^ I made a thread here for this phone 
Yes the specs is just wow. But what about the service center?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...-soc-2gb-ram-android-phone-available-14k.html


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 27, 2013)

@sam9s, that is the OEM of MMX A116 HD.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 27, 2013)

Tenida said:


> ^^ I made a thread here for this phone
> Yes the specs is just wow. But what about the service center?
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...-soc-2gb-ram-android-phone-available-14k.html



Tenida, your link says its invalid,  recheck and share it again



furious_gamer said:


> @sam9s, that is the OEM of MMX A116 HD.



True, infact UMI is notch above ....


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 27, 2013)

Maybe a notch above, but service center is a big question? And reliability? Anyways if you feel good about it, go ahead and buy.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just got my Screen guard, got no device to apply it 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-594.html#post1852332


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 27, 2013)

^^ lol. I got my phone, screen cover no screen guard. Yet to receive. Now applied some local cheap screen guard, which is so not good.

BTW Playing GTA III now, it's damn smooth. 

My Galaxy SL never used to enter into the game..


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 27, 2013)

^ This screen guard is pretty cheap though!
111/- 
Free Int shipping


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 27, 2013)

One which i ordered was 145 incl shipping. So you have screen guard, i have rest. So why don't you give me that screen guard... 

*UPDATE *: Added Benchmark results as you requested and games that i played with this phone.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 27, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> One which i ordered was 145 incl shipping. So you have screen guard, i have rest. So why don't you give me that screen guard...
> *UPDATE *: Added Benchmark results as you requested and games that i played with this phone.


How about shipping me the device instead  
Goddamn seller ain't shipping the device


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Goddamn seller ain't shipping the device


I know how it feels-the frustration.Best thing to do is not to think about it.Let it come to you by surprise


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> I know how it feels-the frustration.Best thing to do is not to think about it.Let it come to you by surprise


haha ! I already got my exams waiting 
Damn you chemistry! Just ...


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 27, 2013)

Not everybody have that kinda patience. My phone's TPU case reached me within 3 days, but i used to go and DTDC/ebay site once in a hour. I can't help it.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Feb 27, 2013)

duh ! I'm still in queue for getting Burst from US 

I believe it'll take at least 30 days to get items internationally shipped to India. My previous order via geb took 29 days to deliver.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 27, 2013)

^^ Always get it from ebay. Shipping within a week most of the case. I am glad the seller is from my city and closer from where i live.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 27, 2013)

^ icc_world takes more than 2 weeks to ship


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 27, 2013)

^^ I didn't know that. But still 2 weeks is better than a month or more.


----------



## diagus (Feb 27, 2013)

how about heating issue. i seen people complaining about the touch screen and back of
phone getting hot.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 27, 2013)

sam9s said:


> Tenida, your link says its invalid,  recheck and share it again
> 
> 
> 
> True, infact UMI is notch above ....



Here buddy
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...n-quad-core-cpu-unbelievable-rs-14-000-a.html


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 27, 2013)

diagus said:


> how about heating issue. i seen people complaining about the touch screen and back of
> phone getting hot.


Have you ever played on SGS II ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2013)

diagus said:


> how about heating issue. i seen people complaining about the touch screen and back of
> phone getting hot.



Well, after playing for a long time, it will get heat. Otherwise it is not a phone.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 28, 2013)

Ahh, yes! Finally! I'm in the office and the phone has arrived at my doorstep. Can't wait to get back home and play!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats on the purchase. BTW Is it black or red one? Please post your synthetic benchmarks scores here? AnTuTu/Quadrant/NenaMark 2.

*UPDATE : *
Added Quadrant, Vellamo benchmarks score in first post.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Congrats on the purchase. BTW Is it black or red one? Please post your synthetic benchmarks scores here? AnTuTu/Quadrant/NenaMark 2.
> 
> *UPDATE : *
> Added Quadrant, Vellamo benchmarks score in first post.



Ordered a black one, hoping they sent the right one. 
It's not with me right now, I'll only get to it once I'm home in the evening.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2013)

^^ Oh, that's okay. Just try some games and play some HD videos, to see it's capability. And post back here with your view.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 28, 2013)

^ Will do!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2013)

Added one camera snap taken by me at original post. Will try to upload a video..


----------



## theserpent (Mar 7, 2013)

This cell doesn't have ICS?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2013)

It is running ICS. Why?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 7, 2013)

Another great Pantech device 

Android OS, v4.0.4 (Ice Cream Sandwich)
Qualcomm MSM8960 Snapdragon Dual-core 1.5 GHz Krait Processor
Adreno 225 GPU
Super AMOLED 960x540 pixels,4.3 inch(256 ppi pixel density) Display
1 GB RAM, 8 GB storage, microSD, up to 32 GB
Primary Camera: 8 MP, Autofocus, LED flash. Secondary: 2 MP
Battery, Li-Ion 1830 mAh
3G, WiFi, Bluetooth 4.0, GPS.
Pantech Flex review


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2013)

^^ Apart from display and GPU i see no difference.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 8, 2013)

Low light photography is poor.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 8, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Another great Pantech device
> 
> Android OS, v4.0.4 (Ice Cream Sandwich)
> Qualcomm MSM8960 Snapdragon Dual-core 1.5 GHz Krait Processor
> ...


Seems overpriced when compared to Burst 

And Almost 0 Community support


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 8, 2013)

^^ Whats the price BTW?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 8, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Whats the price BTW?



189$ or something


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 9, 2013)

^^ Too much. Better get 2 Pantech Burst and gift it o your girlfriend.

Posted images taken using Camera ICS App and Stock Camera App. It seems that Camera ICS App is capturing much more details than stock app, but both failed at low light. But still camera was never my main usage so i am happy with what i got.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm pretty satisfied with my purchase so far. It's certainly a step up from my galaxy sl and xperia mini pro. There's a minor imperfection on the screen (white spot of shame) but you learn to live with it. Never hangs, battery lasts at least one working day (home to office and back) and it handles pretty much everything I throw at it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I'm pretty satisfied with my purchase so far. It's certainly a step up from my galaxy sl and xperia mini pro. There's a minor imperfection on the screen (*white spot of shame*) but you learn to live with it. Never hangs, battery lasts at least one working day (home to office and back) and it handles pretty much everything I throw at it.



Post a picture of it. Even i had the same issue and seller replaced it with new one.

BTW I also had Galaxy SL before this one and my wife have an Xperia Mini Pro. What a coincidence?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah, looks like we're following the same phone path. Let me know when you decide on an upgrade; chances are, I would have picked the same device. 

Here you go, the white spot should be visible.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

That pic seems all good... how about a snap?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

Yeah i was asking him to take a snap of phone screen with white spot visible(Use SketchPad or similar apps with white background so it will be clearly visible) using another phone or DSLR if possible


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2013)

Okay, one more try.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ Taking a screenshot won't help because the problem is in the LCD. So the person who hold the phone can see it. So please post pic of it taken from another mobile with white background.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Taking a screenshot won't help because the problem is in the LCD. So the person who hold the phone can see it. So please post pic of it taken from another mobile with white background.



Alright, will do that as soon as I can. Don't think I can get it replaced, too much of a hassle.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ BTW If you bought from seller from india, you can get it replaced. I replaced mine and seller confirmed it is LCD fault with Burst with new batch of phones. Older batches never had this issue.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2013)

^ I'm out of luck then. I ordered it from ishop.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ Yep buddy, out of luck. Even if seller agrees to replace, you need to send it back and after their side of testing done, they need to ship it. Which will easily take around a month or two. So you have to live with that. But it's not much of an issue IIRC


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 10, 2013)

^ Yeah, it doesn't bother me during regular usage. Maybe in the near future someone will find out a hack to fix it.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 10, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ I'm out of luck then. I ordered it from ishop.


you may get it replaced if you contact ishop and send the mobile to US via them!
contact them though


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2013)

^^ But it will take a couple of months at max to get the replaced one..


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 11, 2013)

^ yeah so a Big No NO from me!


----------

